# Benrus Military Hacking Dut-Za/P 1967 Have A Look



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

i am new to the forum just puting some of my watches for you to see hope you like them.woody77


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

woody77 said:


> i am new to the forum just puting some of my watches for you to see hope you like them.woody77


hi just put a photo of the back of the watch for you to see hope you like all the best woody77.


----------



## rokerprogz (Aug 7, 2010)

woody77 said:


>


That's a rather unusual looking bracelet


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

rokerprogz said:


> woody77 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------

